# SVS Prime Elevation- Unboxing and Pre-Review Update



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a couple of exciting reviews on the plate, one of which is SVS Sound's new Prime Elevation speaker. Elevation is a versatile speaker designed specifically for enthusiasts looking to implement immersive sound in their theater room. The speaker was officially announced during CES 2016 and began shipping in September. You can learn more about Elevation by clicking here.

I wanted to share a few unboxing photos and touch on review plans... I'll dig deeper in the review, but shipping and packaging all get a thumbs up!





































































For now...the Elevations have been moved down to the bench (literally) and prep work is beginning for the review.










The review is going to include some simple real world measurements and standalone listening to get a sense of what the speaker can do...then we'll get a feel for SVS's install bracket and Atmos/DTS:X performance with impression-driven comparisons versus true in-ceiling speakers. This is still in the works, but I'm hoping to secure some Auro 3D gear for an additional exploration of Elevation's capabilities (and head-to-head analyses of immersive codecs and speaker deployments)... the Auro 3D work (if it happens) will not be a part of the primary Elevation review. 

If you have any questions or comments, please leave them below!


----------



## robdman (Dec 8, 2016)

Are you going to test with the Ultra tower's also ?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

robdman said:


> Are you going to test with the Ultra tower's also ?


No, these are not going to be tested with the Ultra Towers... Perhaps, down the line we might be able to workout a complete 7.x.4 review of an Ultra system...but not this go around.


----------

